# Melco EMC10T boot disk needed



## julz102374 (Nov 2, 2017)

I just bought a used Melco EMC10T embroidery machine. It came with everything except the boot disk. I have bought a floppy to usb emulator to convert it over all I need is the boot disk. If anyone has it or knows where I can get it, please pm me. I would really appreciate it. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Elegant Stitch (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you still need the boot file?


----------



## lstark (Jul 9, 2010)

_I have copies of the files from my boot disk in a dropbox folder. 

Follow the link below and copy these files onto a 3.5 floppy disk.  Hope that this helps you.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pb0yrdgub...SdOiyVoIa?dl=0_


----------

